# Best way to fix a hard to reach gap inside a box?



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

I have made a small box (3 inches on a side by 2.5 inches deep) but unfortunately I kinda messed it up in a few places  Most of the problems I fixed but the last problem I haven't figured out the best way to fix.

The bottom of the box is not perfectly flush with all 4 sides. It on two of the sides (one more then the other) there is a gap at the top of the piece, though the outside of the box looks great. The gap is about 2mm wide at its widest. I want to cover this up or fix this gap but getting inside to do it is difficult given the tight nature of the box.

I have considered 1) simply placing a new bottom of the box ontop of the current one. 2) placing a fabric bottom on the box (the box is going to be for jewelry as a gift a box). 3) flocking and hoping to cover it up that way. I am not sure if I could simply use wood filler, but I really have no experience with that.

Thoughts?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Maybe try to put legs on the bottom where you can make the correct adjustments? Picture would help as most of us visual.


----------



## bold1 (May 5, 2013)

When I line a jewelry box I use poster board cut just slightly smaller than the bottom of the box. I then wrap the cloth over the poster board, with the edges on the bottom of the poster board. Once I'm sure of the fit in the box, I glue the cloth edges fast to the bottom of the poster board. A couple drops of glue in the bottom of the box and I insert the cloth rapped poster board down on top the glue. I do the sides next and ends last. This lets me cover any nicks or small holes in the inside. By trimming the poster board before glueing the cloth I can get tight fits even if the angles are slightly off on the inside corners.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I would fill the gap with wood filler or caulk and flock it.


----------

